# Affordable Energy



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.change.org/AffordableEnergyForAll

I won't get into the politics involved but I'd appreciate if you could click this link and read my petition. I'm sick and tired of Hollywood and the elites in our country pushing their agendas at the expense of the little guys and gals. Give it a read (it's short) and probably not very well written but it's time WE spoke up on this and so many other issues. If you agree with me please sign and forward it to your friends and family. Share it on your social media. We need to stand up TOGETHER! 
Thanks
Don


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Done


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

signed and passed it on. don't expect anything to come of it but you can't win if you don't try!

there is no doubt in my mind that biden is not going to be influenced a bit by this petition.

when you can steal votes and elections, it no longer matters what the constituents want.

still ...........it can't hurt!!!! the brown shirts already know whose houses they need to raid anyhow!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in, too.

I was so thrilled when we learned that we no longer needed OPEC's control over oil and am now disgusted with our leadership.

It's no longer about making sense or logic; it's about a fight not only for energy independence, but about our way of life. And, we are losing the battle, while those in power are building their strength daily with people who care nothing about America.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it is all about destroying the light on the hill so world domination can be rushed in to rule the masses .america is the only thing standing in the way of the new world order.

I was never really much of a conspiracy theory kind of guy but now I don't see anything as being to crazy to consider truth .

I have been called crazy . I don't think I am but acknowledge the possibility because the actions of our current leaders certainly make me question sanity.

I certainly consider the actions of our leaders to be crazy though , if anything other then what I posted is their intention.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the support. I’ve tried to research why the idiots in Washington would all be okay with Biden’s executive order shutting down the keystone pipeline and now they want to shutdown the Dakota pipeline when they are an important part of our energy independence. Nearly all of them have heavy investments in China. If the oil doesn’t flow here it will be sold to China. Our representatives are representing themselves not us.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

that is why trump scared them so bad that they feel the need to impeach even after he's left office.

He rocked the boat and it can't be allowed to ever happen again.

IT is my belief that GOD set up trumps rise to power to give America one last chance . we got a short reprieve from what is coming! WE failed and so now shall this nation!

the light on the hill has flickered and dimmed and I seriously doubt there is any combustable material left to reignite it!

have never in my life wished to be so wrong!

a free nations leaders reflect what that nation has become! I fear we are doomed!

but that is when we must fight the hardest ! GOD often moves when times are the darkest!


----------

